# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Ταίστρα κρεμαστή

## jk21

Μια ταιστρα για αγρια πουλια στον κηπο και την εκτροφη 

υψος 23 ποντους (δεν περιλαμβανει το αγκιστρο κρεμασματος αλλα το ενεργο μερος )

*τιμη μονο 2 ευρω* σε γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο 

σε πετ σοπ εχω δει αντιστοιχη στα 10 ευρω και πανω

----------


## mitsman

:Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## jk21

εσυ βρε τι πανηγυριζεις; ανοιξε υπερκαταστημα στΟ Φιλωτι  ;  :Jumping0045:

----------


## kostas83

Καποια παραπανω πληροφορια για το που ή ποιο καταστημα ειναι ή που τα έχει? Στο Καπνεργοστασιο δεν βρηκα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν τα εχει ακριβως εκει που ειναι τα pet αλλα λιγο πιο περα (τουλαχιστον στο καταστημα του Βολου που τα πηρα εγω )  . Αν με φερει η βολτα , θα δω και στο καταστημα της περιοχης που αναφερεις .Πιο συγκεκριμενα δεν επιτρεπεται απο τους κανονες αλλα αν καποιο μελος μας τα βρει ,ας πει απλα περιοχη

----------

